# DP Like deja vu, or something like that, constantly.



## vesna (Dec 29, 2010)

I have depersonalization disorder,mostly usual simptoms. But now i have that feeling, like i want to wake up from this, like deja vu which lasting all day, and every second you expect, to stop, to be normal but it doesnt happened... like bad dream, and when is the worst you get wake up, but with this, it takes constantly. And that makes me exhausted. I have also big problems with concentartion, and sense of time, like i dont belong here in this moments... i hope so, somebody understand me, and feel same, cause it is much easier when you know, that you are not alone. Vesna, 25 years old, from Serbia.


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

If you have constant Deja-vu with Depersonalization it could be Temporal Lobe Epilepsy. You should look into that.


----------



## nectarios82 (Sep 9, 2013)

you will be ok! pm me if you want!


----------



## CorbinTalbot (Nov 10, 2013)

I get this too its so fucked, I got an EEG no epilepsy though


----------



## lovelystarkid (Dec 14, 2013)

I understand that, I had a really bad panic attack last week where I had these symptoms with dp


----------



## vesna (Dec 29, 2010)

lovelystarkid said:


> I understand that, I had a really bad panic attack last week where I had these symptoms with dp


Yes, sometimes i also have panic attacks, its sooo hard to be calm, with this feeling. What are you doing about this?? Do you sometimes feel better? Thanks for reply.


----------



## vesna (Dec 29, 2010)

blackmars said:


> If you have constant Deja-vu with Depersonalization it could be Temporal Lobe Epilepsy. You should look into that.





corbinnn said:


> I get this too its so fucked, I got an EEG no epilepsy though





corbinnn said:


> I get this too its so fucked, I got an EEG no epilepsy though


well i never thought about epilepsy, i have anxiety... i think because that i have this simptoms, like is depersonalization. Now i am woried.


----------

